# can changing stabilizers change point of impact



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Ok, dumb question, other than maybe changing the "floot" of the sight pin, can/could a change in stablizers affect the POI of the arrow? I was playing around yesterdayand I seemed to see a slight change in impact with a new stab, but I just put it off to me getting tired and lazy with some of my shots

went from a 12" multirod to a 12 bstinger. mass weight were about the same but the was at the very end of the rod.(.6oz vs 1lb on the nose)

thanks


----------



## boomer1 (Nov 28, 2005)

any change in wieght can show us the flaws in our form. When I started shooting with out my quiver attached my POI moved 2 inches to the right.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

boomer1 said:


> any change in wieght can show us the flaws in our form. When I started shooting with out my quiver attached my POI moved 2 inches to the right.


thats what I was wondering, I will definatly have to play with it more to become used to the differnet feel

thanks


----------

